# Miss California & Gay Marriage



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*My kind of woman...........
*

*Miss California Sparks Furor With Gay Marriage Comments on Miss USA Telecast*

Monday, April 20, 2009









 AP

Miss North Carolina Kristen Dalton is crowned Miss USA 2009.

* Miss North Carolina Kristen Dalton was crowned Miss USA on Sunday, but the big story to come out of the normally politics-free telecast was Miss California's comments regarding gay marriage.*
When asked by judge Perez Hilton, an openly gay gossip blogger, whether she believed in gay marriage, Miss California, Carrie Prejean, said "*We live in a land where you can choose same-sex marriage or opposite. And you know what, I think in my country, in my family, I think that I believe that a marriage should be between a man and a woman. No offense to anybody out there, but that's how I was raised.*"
Keith Lewis, who runs the Miss California competition, tells FOXNews.com that he was "saddened" by Prejean's statement.
"As co-director of the Miss California USA, I am personally saddened and hurt that Miss California believes marriage rights belong only to a man and a woman," said Lewis in a statement. "I believe all religions should be able to ordain what unions they see fit. I do not believe our government should be able to discriminate against anyone and religious beliefs have no politics in the Miss California family."
Co-director Shanna Moakler told FOXNews.com that she fully supported Lewis' statement.

Miss California's answer sparked a shouting match in the lobby after the show. "It's ugly," said Scott Ihrig, a gay man, who attended the pageant with his partner. "I think it's ridiculous that she got first runner-up. That is not the value of 95 percent of the people in this audience. Look around this audience and tell me how many gay men there are."
Charmaine Koonce, the mother of Miss New Mexico USA Bianca Matamoros-Koonce, argued back.
"In the Bible it says marriage is between Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve!"
The pageant had enjoyed a scandal-free year until earlier this month, when Miss Universe 2008 Dayana Mendoza was skewered for a blog posting from a trip to Guantanamo Bay. The entry described having "aloooot of fun" at a base that houses the notorious military prison; it was later deleted from the pageant's Web site.
The winner, Miss North Carolina Kristen Dalton, a 22-year-old aspiring motivational speaker and entertainer from Wilmington, edged out first runner-up Miss California, and second runner-up Miss Arizona USA Alicia-Monique Blanco, of Phoenix.
 "It feels really natural," Dalton said of her win. "I've worked so be here and this has been my lifelong dream and it's finally here. And whoever knew you could win in a turquoise gown?"
Contestants from all 50 states and the District of Columbia competed in the pageant, aired live on NBC. Contestants were judged by their performance in swimsuit and evening gown modeling contests and their responses to a question asked onstage; unlike the rival Miss America pageant, Miss USA contestants do not perform a talent.
The top 15 contestants worked the stage in white string bikinis designed by pop star Jessica Simpson's swimwear line. Rocker Kevin Rudolf performed his song "Let it Rock," followed by The Veronicas, who performed their single "Untouched" as the top 10 beauties showed off their choice of glittering evening gowns.
Dalton's was a flowing, blue Grecian number that stood out among a series of white gowns.
Her title comes with a year's use of a New York apartment, a public relations team, a two-year scholarship at the New York Film Academy and an undisclosed salary.
She also will go to the Bahamas in August to compete in the Miss Universe pageant, where American beauties haven't been lucky in recent years. Both Miss USA 2008 Crystle Stewart and her predecessor, Rachel Smith, wiped out on stage during the evening gown competition, becoming accidental YouTube stars.

_The Associated Press contributed to this report._


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Why is this newsworthy?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Why is this newsworthy?


It shouldn't be, it's her view. She obviously believes in traditional family values. Having these views is somehow considered "extreme" or "bigoted" nowadays. Times are changing........


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Typical. Someone with a moral compass answers a point blank question in an honest fashion, and she's slammed for her beliefs. When did we turn this corner? Why is it now acceptable to persecute people for their beiefs, all in the name of stopping the persecution of people for their beliefs???


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> AP


 "Why is this newsworthy" Because she is a Babe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

She very well may have lost because she gave an honest answer to a point blank question. Good for her that she stood up to her moral beliefs. She could become a republican spokesbabe.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> "I do not believe our government should be able to discriminate against anyone and religious beliefs have no politics in the Miss California family."


But apparently he believes it to be okay to impose his views on another.

She was asked a direct question and she gave her opinion. It was a solicited response. It only "Sparks Furor" because no one expected a 20-something from "Cali" to be relatively conservative.

To be frank, this is a social issue I couldn't care less about (I really don't give a sh*t who perople choose to marry), but don't ask questions you don't want the answer to. Sorry she wasn't the obidient young lib the media wants her to be.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Its absolutely amazing how you can be asked an opinion and it causes FUROR because its not the "Acceptable opinion!" What a crock of ****!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Its absolutely amazing how you can be asked an opinion and it causes FUROR because its not the "Acceptable opinion!" What a crock of ****!!


What's really unfortunate is that people like the judge who was ticked off at Miss California are staging for some major protests out here for the same reason he was ticked off at her. Potentially big numbers are supposedly going to be taking over the streets and highways. It has the potential to be very intersting.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> What's really unfortunate is that people like the judge who was ticked off at Miss California are staging for some major protests out here for the same reason he was ticked off at her. Potentially big numbers are supposedly going to be taking over the streets and highways. It has the potential to be very intersting.


 Just distract em, have a sale at Macy's bargin basement or you could plan a revival of Les Miserable in the Mohave.


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

I happened to be watching this with my fiancee. I said the same thing, good for her for being honest, right, wrong, moral, or imoral, she was honest. You don't see that on tv anymore. How about Ms. Arizona answering right before her, with a memorized, generic answer regarding universal healthcare. She was repeating it is all about integrity, it didn't make any sense. 

I have no opinion on the subject, but it is pretty hypocritical of these people to say she was wrong. I guess they would rather see people lie on national tv, rather than be honest about who they are.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't care how she answered the question. She hot!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The United Socialist Agenda = USA


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I think this whole thing would go away if she took her shirt off and JAP posted pix of it in the HBT. juss sayin'


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Talking points*

It's all about LEFT WING TALKING POINTS now, especially in events such as these. If Miss CA stated that she was pro gay marriage, was for having a 3rd bathroom requirement for transgenders (whatever they are), and universal health care for all (paid for by just a few of us), then she would have won the contest. A conservative hottie isn't going to win one of these shows/contests...................



RCS said:


> I happened to be watching this with my fiancee. I said the same thing, good for her for being honest, right, wrong, moral, or imoral, she was honest. You don't see that on tv anymore. How about Ms. Arizona answering right before her, with a memorized, generic answer regarding universal healthcare. She was repeating it is all about integrity, it didn't make any sense.
> 
> I have no opinion on the subject, but it is pretty hypocritical of these people to say she was wrong. I guess they would rather see people lie on national tv, rather than be honest about who they are.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mikey742 said:


> I don't care how she answered the question. She hot!


+1



RCS said:


> How about Ms. Arizona answering right before her, with a memorized, generic answer regarding universal healthcare. She was repeating it is all about integrity, it didn't make any sense.


This was hilarious. The response she gave was clearly memorized hoping it would sound good for any question thrown her way. It didnt.


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

csauce777 said:


> +1
> 
> This was hilarious. The response she gave was clearly memorized hoping it would sound good for any question thrown her way. It didnt.


All I could think of was that old ESPN commercial, where the cheerleader said, " I read ES-PEN the magazine".


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> What's really unfortunate is that people like the judge who was ticked off at Miss California are staging for some major protests out here for the same reason he was ticked off at her. Potentially big numbers are supposedly going to be taking over the streets and highways. It has the potential to be very intersting.


Really? What do you suppose they think they're going to accomplish?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Hawk19 said:


> Really? What do you suppose they think they're going to accomplish?


Perhaps the agenda of forcing "gay is ok" on everybody who could care less? Standing up for gay rights, and oppressing anyone who speaks honestly against them in the process? Just read this forum. There are folks on here who normally speak freely about Police work, dealing with addicts, even controversial topics like a death. Yet, because they fear reprisal from peers, they remain silent on the gay issue. I am personally not pro-gay marriage, but I don't really care what two people do in the privacy of their own homes. I do feel like it's gone beyond a grass roots "movement", and is now being forced down my throat. I don't like it any more than I would like to watch some KKK member spout racial trash on a daily basis. It's all intimidation to one degree or another in my book.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

glad she stood up for herself.

looks like the 1st Amendment is getting the liberal treatment as well


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is an interesting letter a Gloucester resident sent the paper, I cant believe they printed it. It has had 287 comments so far.


Letter: Turning the tables on gay 'agenda'? 

To the editor:
I think we should let the gay/lesbian agenda completely run the lives of everyone in this country.
I think anyone who dares to utter a single word voicing their conviction that homosexuality is unnatural should be imprisoned for a hate crime and seen for the rest of their lives as a dangerous criminal. No matter how great their contribution to society may be in other areas.
I think a mechanism should be devised whereby authorities can tell if a person even thinks a thought not compatible with the gay/lesbian agenda. So they can be arrested by a special division of the police force trained in "thought control." Perhaps we could all wear a patch on the back of our right hand that turns the colors of a rainbow when we think ungay/unlesbian thoughts.
I think 2,000 years of church history should be thrown out so that no one should ever contest having gays or lesbians in the formal ministry. Augustine, Wycliffe, Booth, Luther, Calvin, Jonathan Edwards and countless others who made enormous sacrifices "for the faith" should be entirely ignored and Christianity completely redefined so the gay/lesbian agenda can be appeased. 
I think our elementary and high schools should be forced to teach kids that sodomy is natural and anyone who dares to think or behave otherwise should be ostracized. I think we should all forget that the gay/lesbian agenda — which started out being all about "tolerance" — has now become the most intolerably intolerant belligerent minority in recent memory. Damning anyone who questions their actions as "homophobic" and playing the "victim" card against anyone whose morals don't square with theirs.
I think people need to understand that I have written these words because I was genetically predisposed in the womb to be homophobic and therefore am not responsible for my thoughts or actions regarding this subject matter.
Stuart Diamond
Wolf Hill Road, Gloucester


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hawk19 said:


> Really? What do you suppose they think they're going to accomplish?


They peacfully protested back when the vote was first cast negating gay marraige. They protested for a week at that time.

This time they say they're really upset that the negative vote is not being overturned on appeal and that other civil unions might be overturned as well.

If that happens, they hope to make their case in the streets, literally. We'll see though..


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Shes my kinda of gal


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't happen to share her opinion, however, I respect her honesty and am livid at the way she has been attacked for speaking up about her values. Her statement was not hate fueled, it was her stance and the reasoning. For those on the fence about the issue, Perez Hilton's hissy fit is going to do nothing to further the case of gay marriage.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ex-Miss Calif. Sues Pageant Officials Over Firing*









Former Miss California Carrie Prejean.
AP

NEW YORK (AP) Former Miss California USA Carrie Prejean sued pageant officials Monday for libel, slander and religious discrimination, accusing them of telling her to stop mentioning God even before her controversial remarks against gay marriage.

Prejean sued California pageant executive director Keith Lewis and actress and former Miss USA Shanna Moakler, who served as a co-director before resigning in protest of Prejean.

Prejean was fired in June by pageant officials who said she missed several scheduled appearances.

Her attorney, Chuck LiMandri, said that wasn't true, and Prejean was ousted because of controversial remarks in April during the Miss USA pageant that marriage should be between a man and a woman.

She was named first runner-up, and many believe she lost her shot at the Miss USA crown because of her answer.

Full Story:― 

Former Miss California Carrie Prejean Sues Pageant Officials Over Firing - wbztv.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Boooooooooooooo. I was hoping for an updated story with naked pix. _SCREW YOU_ Harry. hahahahahaa


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

It's only my opinion.I liked it better when they were in the closet.


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't agree with her about what she said. I've lived in the Bay Area all my life. I've come to my own opinions that gay/lesbians should have the same choice to marry. I don't care if some people think it is immoral that is just a bunch of crap. I am glad she didn't win because I would've been disgusted if she had won. 

My parents raised me not to judge people by their color,gender and orientation. I have many friends who are gay and lesbians. If they needed me to support them. I'd be there in a pinch. The media created way too much hype about this. They do the same when it involves gays in the military too.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Why is this newsworthy?


exactly


----------

